# Budlight and Kajun Sportsman same weekend.



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

WTF?
So tournament participation is down due to economy and gas prices anyhow. Now the fields are going to be even thinner because two local king tournaments are piled on the same weekend. Whats up with that?


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

Its a no brainer. Fish the Kajun Sportsman!


----------



## strike two (May 16, 2009)

*tournament*

Looks like they changed the date of the Orange Beach one to September.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Scheduling the Kajun the same weekend as the Bud Light is a pretty dick move on Jack's part. He gets off on making things tough on the local tourneys that compete with the SKA. FISH THE BUD LIGHT!!!! SPEND YOUR MONEY HERE IN PENSACOLA!!


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

I will give Jack the benefit of the doubt on the scheduling being a bad call on the tournament director but it does give you an idea of just how little the SKA and its tournament director knows or seems to care about our local events and the economic impact for our area. Ultimately, the right call was made to reschedule, probably in large part to the many dedicated regulars of the Bud Light that also fish SKA speaking up and vowing to remain loyal to the Bud Light. Even when we had a local SKA sanctioned event, many of their regulars didn't come fish it. If the SKA doesn't do a better job of supporting the growth of new tournaments their future will be bleak.


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Fish the Kajun!!! To many Jack A$$es running the BUD LIGHT trying to get rich......


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

TSpecks said:


> Fish the Kajun!!! To many Jack A$$es running the BUD LIGHT trying to get rich......


Wow Timmy..........why do you feel that way? Must be a really good reason....


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

I will keep my reasons to myself this time Matt McLeod...... I think the reason for you coping my post says it all for me.. I will be the better man this time and not talk about your partner (business partner that is) on an open forum... But
thanks


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Timmy, that's exactly the list of reasons I expected! Have a nice day!


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

NO Matthew you have a great day sorry me giving someone advice upset you enough that you had to get on here and try and start stuff................... don't worry about me posting on something anymore because I might hurt your feelings. Sorry


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

TSpecks said:


> NO Matthew you have a great day sorry me giving someone advice upset you enough that you had to get on here and try and start stuff................... don't worry about me posting on something anymore because I might hurt your feelings. Sorry


Me "start stuff"? Hmmmm....that's funny, I don't remember calling anyone a greedy jackass. 

The forum must be broken or something. I just can't seem to find that list of reason's why the Budlite owners are greedy jackass's anywhere?? I mean I know you wouldn't just call something like that out and then not have ANY REASONS AT ALL to back it up????

P.S. I don't think you actually ment it when you said for me to have a great day........that hurts.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Matt, I for one thank you guys for continuing the great Bud Light tradition. Too many tourneys have fallen by the wayside. Tournament directors should get something in return for all of their time and headaches!


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

.If anyone thinks that the Kajun tournament isn't about making money or greed they are sorely mistaken. Way more so than the bud light. However, I do know of a king tournament coming up in August where all the proceeds go to charity.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh yeah, the Kajun has been rescheduled to September anyway. They wouldn't be able to make near as much money against the bud light. Lord I apologize for that right there.....


----------

